# Information Sought - Favorit Swiss Pocket Watch



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought off e-bay. The pocket watch was tentatively identified as Russian and the rather blurry images ......



















(borrowed from vendor but I'm sure Stella wont mind)

....... were so similar to the open faced Molnija that I expected it to be another 'badged' version (I have Molnija 3602's under several different names, including Ingersoll). Was very pleasantly suprised when the watch arrived yesterday. Wording on the face is 'Favorit', 'INCABLOC' & 'Swiss Made'.

The size is 1.5mm wider than the Molnija and the weight a little heavier. External build quality is similar but slightly better. The case back is hinged rather than snap-on.

The case back design (Turkish State Railway?) is identical to examples I have seen by Molnija.

I have yet to open the case but will give it a try this evening and hopefully post some shots of my own.

Any info' gratefully received.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The Favorit with an escort of Molnijas ..................

Faces










Reverses










M.T.F. ...........................


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

.................... FURTHER

The face, case and movement of the Favorit.




























and the only blemish on the face which is immediately obvious to the naked eye










I'm really very pleased with this purchase and would like to learn more about its maker.

Thank you for taking the time to look.

Julian L


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This should help you.

http://www.perseo-watches.com/english/cortebert_history.htm

Very nice watch BTW


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> .................... FURTHER
> 
> The face, case and movement of the Favorit.


Nice to see an inner dust-cover on a modern watch. It's a great opportunity for Cortebert to prarade their heritage. So I'm a bit surprised that it is not their name on the dial.



>


This was another surprise. I expected to see a vintage Cortebert (similar to the Molnija), instead it has the ETA-Unitas 6497 in the modern basic brushed finish.

ummm... I hesitate to ask the obvious, but I can't quite make it out from the photo. This movement _does_ have the ETA crest engraved under the balance doesn't it?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you to both of you for your observations and information, makes this watch something of a Swiss pedigree amongst my soviet mongrels  . I'm *really* pleased with the purchase.

Can either of you suggest a date from the information currently available? My Molnijas date from probably 60's to recent production and the absence of wear or the patina of time suggest this watch too is 'recent'.

I'll try for some better movement shots, with attention to the area of the balance wheel.

Again, thank you for your observations.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> ummm... I hesitate to ask the obvious, but I can't quite make it out from the photo. This movement _does_ have the ETA crest engraved under the balance doesn't it?


I have looked carefully with a magnifying glass and can just see what appears to be a crest or logo under the balance wheel and hair spring, but it is almost impossible to see clearly (EDIT - the capital letter 'U' enclosed within a sort of clover leaf shape). Visible are the blocks of numbers 6431 above 6445 with the letters 'WN' off to their right.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

BALMER COMMANDER LIMITED EDITION PILOT WATCH SWISS MADE, UNITAS 6431 MOVEMENT - Blue Dial ***Retail $8995.00***

Is it just possible my pocket watch has the same movement !!!!!!!!!!  (_"Not for 25 Euroes it's not." says still small voice of reason_.)

It has the Unitas logo and the same code numbers as the Balmer, and their ad' claims they bought up the last 400 NOS movements - a movement that hasn't been in production for over 30 years. (_Triumph of hope over experience_)

What's the betting mine is a modern Chinese copy ? :cry2: (_Reality check_)

Julian L


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> BALMER COMMANDER LIMITED EDITION PILOT WATCH SWISS MADE, UNITAS 6431 MOVEMENT - Blue Dial ***Retail $8995.00***
> 
> Is it just possible my pocket watch has the same movement !!!!!!!!!!  (_"Not for 25 Euroes it's not." says still small voice of reason_.)
> 
> It has the Unitas logo and the same code numbers as the Balmer, and their ad' claims they bought up the last 400 NOS movements - a movement that hasn't been in production for over 30 years. (_Triumph of hope over experience_)


Unitas 6431 ... That would make sense of the 15 rather than 17 jewels that the current Unitas and the Chinese copies have.



> What's the betting mine is a modern Chinese copy ? :cry2: (_Reality check_)


I reckon you can relax, Julian. 3 reasons:

Anybody who fakes up a Hangzhou 9000 or Sea-Gull ST36 to look like a Unitas will most likely give it a flash finish as well. Yours has a raw brush job that is more basic than anything ETA currently provides. Also the 'U' crest rings true, maybe more so than a 'ETA' crest. The Calibre 6431 with only 15 jewels is simply too obscure a reference to be worth anything to a counterfieter.

A faker using the glorious name of Cortebert to hawk his wares is going to emblazon it on the dial for good measure, rather than putting it on the dust cover beneath a back marked for the Turkish national railways.

If this is a serious attempt to fake a railway watch, then why Turkish rather than say... Belgian? And if faking a Turkish railways watch, why not the more vintage style with those wierd Turkish hour marks?

In short, it's so damned obscure, it must surely be legit!


----------

